# Karcher Window Vac as a drier?



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Watching Ideal World last night (don't judge me...I'm getting a Karcher window vac for the house). Anyway, a 'caller' says he uses it for drying his car.

At firstI thought WTF!! The presenter explained that because it's a squeegee that's a good idea. I suppose it's no different to a silicone blade that the hand car wash teams use. I know detailers would generally frown upon them but is it really that silly? You probably don't need much pressure but with a black car it's very difficult to avoid swirls. 

My current regime is:

Snowfoam to dry car
Dwell for 5 mins
Rinse with pressure washer
Wash with AG BSC using 2BM and microfibre
Rinse with pressure washer at intervals so foam doesn't start to dry
Spray with Prima Hydro (spray wax cum drying aid)
Dry with MF drying towel.

Will be getting the Karcher anyway so may give it a try? Or was the guy just talking crazy?:doublesho


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Tbh I have one of these for the windows of the house. No way would I go near the car with it.


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

The blade is quite small and too close to the plastic on them so you are sure to catch the plastic case on the paintwork. If you are keen on this just use a hydro blade.


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Great for windows but no way would it go near my car. Too much potential to scratch.


----------



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

Got one of these for Christmas for using on the conservatory windows. Does a fantastic job and makes the job much quicker and easier 

Not sure about using it on the car though, suppose you could use it on the car windows but would not recommend for the paintwork.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I use one to de mist the car windows fantastic for that as it removes the water not just move it about.Havent tried it on the paint


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Wise words guys! Windows only...:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

They work well on bathroom tiles too. You shouldn't use them in a horizontal position, something to do with the water reservoir. They make a funny noise and start leaking. I have used them on my car windows to good effect.


----------

